
Scala + JDK6 annotations = Simple Web Service  - kings
http://scalabound.org/?p=179
======
rue
Perhaps a bit too simple, the site is hanging?

------
mkramlich
i can't see the site yet (hanging, overloaded?) but I'm sure a similar idea
could be done in Python, Ruby, etc. Heck with web.py alone it only takes a few
lines of code to get a simple web app running and handling requests on a port
of choice.

~~~
donw
The Ruby tool for doing this is Sinatra.

------
sgt
Site is hanging for me too.

~~~
swah
Then just thumbs up the other comment ;)

